# Preparing for Spring Regression



## tworedroseman (Jan 7, 2002)

Dee - do you have any info. concerning use of 4.9 mm foundation in N.W. Fla? Tried to order 4.9 from producer and did not get any encouragement. Said if I wanted to raise drones that would be the foundation to use. Rep. said it was absolutely not the size to use in the humigity here.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

4.9 is natural sized WORKER CELLS not drone foundation. I'd call the main branch of Dadant in illinois and talk to them. Also you should tell them what there sales rep told you so they can straighten them out. The info you have been given is NOT accurate.

Clay


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

I cannot imagine anyone confusing 4.9mm foundation with drone comb. But see other postes by me in this area for contacting beekeepers in your area of the panhandle. Namely Doc Bullard and Margie and Jim Smith and/or even Bill Gafford of Bolling Bee. 

Also Jim and Margie and Bill all have mills and can personally make and teach you also to make your own 4.9mm foundation if you want to buy a mill. There are several mills for 4.9mm foundation in the gulf port states.

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi

I would like to know where to buy a mill.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

Tom Industries is the only mill manufacturer in the US. Here id a link:

http://www.beesource.com/suppliers/tomind.htm 

There are european manufacurers. Make sure to specify cell size when ordering.

Clay


----------

